# Stump grinding - Tilt trailer or enclosed trailer?



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 26, 2014)

I currently use a tilt trailer for my stump grinding business. I am considering buying a enclosed trailer to haul my equipment. 

I have a Carlton TRX 7015 and Alpine Magnum to haul around. 

*Tilt trailer pros*
Fast load/unloading
Hd trailer

*Tilt trailer cons*
1. In the weather
2. Unsecure from theft if left outside
3. Can't store everything I need to take with me. 

*Enclosed trailer pros*
1. Out of the weather 
2. Somewhat moreSecure from theft
2. Store all saws, oil, gas, tools, spare parts, ect.
3. Organized hook up trailer and go. No loading up before jobs. 

*Enclosed trailer cons*
1. Not sure if it can hold the weight, mainly the ramp door. Was thinking the barn door might be an option and use hd ramps. 

I currently tow my grinder with a 2013 f350 lariat crew cab long bed. I don't want to put anything in the truck I'm a clean freak. I want everything in the trailer. 

Does anyone use a enclosed trailer for their stump grinding biz? Opinions wanted, Thanks guys!


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 26, 2014)

Just called a company and they do hd ramp doors for only a couple hundred more which takes it from a 4000 lbs rating to 5000 lbs rating. Hmm...


----------



## swaney (Feb 26, 2014)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Just called a company and they do hd ramp doors for only a couple hundred more which takes it from a 4000 lbs rating to 5000 lbs rating. Hmm...


AAA, call more manufacturers. You will find one that can handle your TRX


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 27, 2014)

I started with a tilt trailer, but changed over to an enclosed trailer a few years ago. At the time, I had a 7015TRX, and like you, I was worried about those ramp/rear doors. Also, a lot of enclosed trailers are built with aluminum, and not all that sturdy. Here is what I did:
1. Bought a trailer that is all welded steel, no aluminum.
2. Trailer has swing-out barn doors
3. Had a set of ramps built out of heavy aluminum channel. They fit crossways inside the trailer. I just lift them out and drop the pin on each one into a matching hole in the rear trailer frame crossmember.
4. I had an extra floor brace,(angle iron), welded into place between each factory cross brace. The 7015 is heavy.
5. Had rear floor crossmember boxed in to reinforce it for handling weight of machine as it comes up ramps.
6. Had an outrigger/jack installed at each back corner of trailer. This helps keep trailer from tipping way down when heavy machine is being loaded.
I could find no trailer manufacturer that built the heavy duty trailer like I wanted. So, I had a friend of mine at a local welding shop make all the modifications. I spent about an extra $1000 rigging out the trailer like I wanted it. I now can haul all my tools, fuel, and supplies with me in the locked trailer. Also, when I go out, I just hook up and go. no loading time wasted.
Jeff






AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> I currently use a tilt trailer for my stump grinding business. I am considering buying a enclosed trailer to haul my equipment.
> 
> I have a Carlton TRX 7015 and Alpine Magnum to haul around.
> 
> ...


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 27, 2014)

Very cool, I'm jealous!!! Ya I think I have made
My mind. I am going to look at enclosed trailers Friday and I found a company that builds HD trailers with HD ramp doors. Should be a exciting but expensive purchase.


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 3, 2014)

I considered it in the past but haven't yet. Other con is having to fuel from gas cans every time it would seem, unless your gas stations have long hoses.

Stumper63


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 3, 2014)

stumper63 said:


> I considered it in the past but haven't yet. Other con is having to fuel from gas cans every time it would seem, unless your gas stations have long hoses.
> 
> Stumper63


 I can fuel my grinder right in the trailer. My fuel supplier has long hoses, so I just open the side door on the trailer and drag the hose in.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 4, 2014)

You can open the side door to fuel. You can also get the blitz brand 15 gal gravity feed gas tanks. I mounted 2 on the wall at my back door to fuel my mowers. I only have to stop once a week for gas.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 5, 2014)

Go with barn doors and the HD aluminum ramps. My fold down aluminum ramp is starting to bend.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valleystump (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had the same thought about open VS enclosed trailer for my stump business.. 
I usually do clean ups about 50% of the time though and have to lay a tarp at the end of my open trailer to make it easier to unload and pull off debris.

Do you do clean ups or just grind ??


----------



## 352stumper (Mar 24, 2014)

I ended up getting a custom enclosed trailer made to accommodate both my Vermeer 352 and 852 side by side.

With the man doors, I am able to fuel both machines with a standard pump 6 ft hose, but I find that I always go to the same fill station.

As for clean up, grindings stay on site or I fill a Waste Management "Bagster" with the grindings and have them come and pick it up within 48 hours (one price up to 3,000 lbs).


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2014)

A word of caution about loading trailers. If using a smaller truck be sure to block the front wheels if loading on a downhill. Years ago I was loading a small track loader on a trailer and the weight lifted the rear end of the truck off the ground. The whole rig started rolling down the hill until I hit the reverser. Blocking the rear of the trailer as Mowingman suggests will help prevent that.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Mar 27, 2014)

I use a utility bed trailer with 2x8 ramps for my stump grinder. All my tools fit in the side compartments. For security it has brackets welded on to run a chain through.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 12, 2014)

I use a JLG drop deck trailer for my 7015 it works well but it is still pulling a trailer! 
This winter I outfitted my 5500 dodge with a swap loader now I can Cary the grinder on the truck .... No more trailer


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Apr 14, 2014)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> I use a JLG drop deck trailer for my 7015 it works well but it is still pulling a trailer!
> This winter I outfitted my 5500 dodge with a swap loader now I can Cary the grinder on the truck .... No more trailer
> View attachment 344135
> View attachment 344136
> View attachment 344137


WOW That is nice...


----------

